# Kann nicht booten nach Stromausfall



## ZeroEnna (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Wir hatten einen kurzen Stromausfall, wobei sich mein Server ausgeschaltet hat. Als ich ihn nun vorhin wieder einschalten wollte, startete nach einer fehlgeschlagenen Festplattenüberprüfung die BusyBox mit folgender Fehlermeldung:


```
cannot access tty job control turned off
```

Anschliessend wurde das Prompt für initramfs geöffnet. Als ich versuchte von dort aus /dev/hda1 zu mounten, bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}
hda: dma_intr: error:0x40 {UncorrectableError}, LBAsect=15627540, sector=15627540
ide: failed opcode was: unknown
end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 15627540
JBD: IO error reading journal superblock
Ext3-fs: error loading journal
mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /hda1 failed: Invalid argument
```

Ich habe dann ein Kanotix von der Live-CD gestartet und versucht /dev/hda1 dort manuell zu mounten. Dabei bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
       missing codepage or other error
       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Auf dem Server ist Debian 4.0 mir Kernel 2.6.x installiert. Wisst ihr vielleicht eine Möglichkeit wie man das System wider zum laufen bringen könnte? 

Gruss
ZeroEnna


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Februar 2008)

Interessant wäre natürlich welches Dateisystem du auf hda1 (root Partition?) verwendet hast. Und eine fehlgeschlagene Überprüfung sieht ja nun wirklich nicht gut aus. Evtl. hilft es wenn du die Partition mit der LiveCD nochmal prüfst und evtl. versuchst zu beheben.
Dies machst du am besten mit fsck.


----------



## Laudian (2. Februar 2008)

sobald Debian ne eigene Boot-Partition hat nutzt das da soweit ich weiss ext2 ... scheint da aber nicht der Fall zu sein, denn der hat nen kaputtes Journaling auf ext3 gemeldet. Klingt so, als haett das Dateisystem nen Schlag bekommen. Ist kompensierbar, wenn das Journaling in Ordnung ist ... 

Versuch mal mit Live-CD die Platte einzuhaengen. Einfach per mkdir nen neues Verzeichnis erstellen und da die die Platte reinmounten und kein Dateisystem angeben ... waer interessant, was er dann sagt.


----------



## ZeroEnna (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe noch ein bisschen rumprobiert und mein Status sieht wie folgt aus:

Wenn ich beim Mounten von /dev/hda1 kein Dateisystem angebe, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung von oben. Wenn ich jedoch ext2 angebe, dann funktioniert es (mit einer Fehlermedlung, dass ich ein ext3 Dateisystem als ext2 mounte). Dummerweise gibt mir fstype aber an, dass das Dateisystem von /dev/hda1 ext3 ist, was auch so korrekt ist.

Jetzt befürchte ich, dass wenn ich fsck durchführe die Partition noch mehr beschädigt wird. Wenn ich versuche fsck /dev/hda1 auszuführen kommt auch die Meldung, dass das Ausführen von fsck auf eine eingehängte Partition diese schwer beschädigen kann.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Kann ich die Meldung ignorieren oder muss ich sie wirklich ernst nehmen und darf fsck nicht ausführen. 

Gruss
ZeroEnna


----------



## Laudian (6. Februar 2008)

Du hast ein Problem imJournaling der ext3 Partition. ext2 hat kein Journaling und koennte evtl so das Problem umgehen, sollte das Dateisystem dahinter intakt sein. 

Wie das mit dem fsck genau laeuft weiss ich allerdings auch nicht wirklich ... kann im Moment auch nicht wirklich viel darueber sagen, was an dem Journaling wirklich kaputt ist, denn das ist bei mir noch nie kaputt gegangen ... immer nur die Dateisysteme. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass wenn das Journaling tot ist noch viel mit dem Dateisystem anstellbar ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Februar 2008)

Weswegen man so Sachen nur mit nicht eingehängten Dateisystemen macht. Also in deinem Fall wohl


```
fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1
```


----------

